# Creed or Chaos Interview



## R. Scott Clark (May 5, 2007)

There is an interview concerning Covenant, Justification, and Pastoral Ministry online at Creed or Chaos.


----------



## BobVigneault (May 5, 2007)

Thank you Dr. Clark. I dl'd it to put on my iPod. I won't get an opportunity to listen to it until Monday. Blessings sir and have a great Lord's Day.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (May 10, 2007)

Hi,

The interview has been re-formatted and is now streaming audio (MP3).

It's available here.

rsc


----------



## Guido's Brother (May 10, 2007)

R. Scott Clark said:


> Hi,
> 
> The interview has been re-formatted and is now streaming audio (MP3).
> 
> ...



Thank you. If I see a podcast in .m4a I just don't bother. But now that it's in MP3, I'll definitely listen. 

Down with the iPod and DRM.


----------



## fredtgreco (May 10, 2007)

Guido's Brother said:


> Thank you. If I see a podcast in .m4a I just don't bother. But now that it's in MP3, I'll definitely listen.
> 
> Down with the iPod and DRM.



Never fear. Simply download dBpoweramp Music Converter and the m4A codec and convert it MP3. Fast and free.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 10, 2007)

RealPlayer also plays the first style, as does QuickTime. WMP doesn't support.


----------



## Guido's Brother (May 10, 2007)

fredtgreco said:


> Never fear. Simply download dBpoweramp Music Converter and the m4A codec and convert it MP3. Fast and free.



I know it can be converted. But this is a matter of principle. iTunes hosed me over once already with their DRM and so now I boycott anything to do with Apple and iPod.


----------

